# [Xorg] Affiche n'importe quoi mais bien

## Delvin

Voila le truc, hier soir ma gentoo fonctionnait bien, sans problémes, mais aujourd'hui, j'allume le pc (un portable acer amd64) et X.org démarre mais affiche juste des lignes de couleurs qui vont et viennent... enfin c'est pas facile a expliquer...

en fait c comme dans ce message : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-308836.html (les captures d'ecran dans le 3eme post) et voila, je peux meme pas tuer X....

sinon quand je redemmarre en init 1 en editant le ligne dans grub, le fichier Xorg.0.log me donne 3 warning et aucune erreur, je vous recopie les warning :

```
(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "576x384":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):       horizontal sync start (589) not a multiple of 8

```

 voila...

APM, je trouve pas dans le kernel ou on l'active mais je pense que le pb viens de nvidia plutot.

je peux pas recopier le xorg.conf (un peu trop long) mais si vous voulez une partie specifique, je la recopierais

j'ai besoin de votre aide la c'est assez urgent, je peux rien faire ...

merci

----------

## Adrien

Ben APM c'est à côté de l'ACPI je crois, cherches un peu !

Mais c'est vrai que le problème ne vient pas forcément de là.

T'as mis des trucs à jour dernièrement? T'as essayé de réémerger les drivers nvidia? T'as recompilé ton kernel?

Hmmmm pas mal de questions  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## UB|K

L'erreur avec APM n'est pas un problème

Pour le reste, je sais pas trop, t'as essayé avec d'autre drivers ??

genre si tu es en "nvidia" essayes avec "nv" à la place ou bien avec "vesa" (si t'as pas de carte nvidia")

----------

## cylgalad

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> (WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)
> 
> ...

 

Ce sont des avertissements (warnings), donc ça n'est pas là qu'il faut chercher mais plutôt dans ton xorg.conf (je suppose que tu n'as pas de "(EE)" dans ton Xorg.0.log  :Question: )

L'apm, ça fait toujours ça de toute façon, et l'autre c'est juste un mode graphique inutilisé/inutilisable, j'ai le même et quelques autres et ça n'empêche pas xorg de fonctionner.

----------

## marvin rouge

pour le problème APM (/dev/apm_bios) il suffit de rajouter dans la section "ServerFlags"  l'option noPM:

```
Section "ServerFlags"

        Option "NoPM"

EndSection 
```

pour le reste je ne sais pas ...

----------

## TTK

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> en fait c comme dans ce message : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-308836.html (les captures d'ecran dans le 3eme post) et voila, je peux meme pas tuer X....
> 
> 

 

Ben t'as eesayé la solution que le gars as trouvée ?

Je le cite:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I added NVreg_Mobile=0 to my modprobe nvidia but it still didn't make a difference 
> 
> It didn't work when I just added that to modprobe from the prompt. But after adding it to the nvidia module in /etc/modules.d/nvidia and rebooting everything works great. I am running at 1680x1050!
> ...

 

----------

## Delvin

les drivers nv fonctionne,

ca fait plaisir de voir une souris meme si c'est pas encore le top c pas mal

je vais unmerger/emerger les drivers nvidia pour voir

les warnings n'ont rien a voir finalement ...

et oui j'ai pas d'erreurs dans le log

faut chercher duy coté driver maintenant

----------

## Delvin

j'ai unmergé /emergé nvidia-kernel et nvidia-glx mais ca fait toujours la meme erreur ...

ce qui est bizarre c'est que je suis en profile 2005.0 sur un amd64 et que nvidia-glx prend pas le flag multilib...

faudrait-il que j'emerge emul-linux-nvidia??

je suis paumé ca marchais encore hier et je n'ai rien rajouté dans le kernel au niveau des drivers

----------

## TTK

Youhou !

T'as essayé le NVreg_Mobile=0 ??

----------

## Delvin

Je crois que j'ai trouvé, ca viens peut etre de gdm, parce que je me suis loggé en user de puis le runlevel 1 et X a bien démarré avec les drivers nvidia qui tournent(j'ai testé glxgears, 3500 fps)

EDIT : confirmé c'est gdm mais je sais pas trop comment le configurer pour que ca fonctionne ...

----------

## Delvin

c'est normal que dans mon dmesg j'ai 

```
nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
```

??

c'est pas gdm, je viens de l'unmerger et ca continue quand je fais startx...

zut...

----------

## UB|K

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> c'est normal que dans mon dmesg j'ai 
> 
> ```
> nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
> ```
> ...

 

oui c'est linux qui braille parce qu'on lui donne un module non-libre!!

----------

## Delvin

ok merci pour la precision  :Very Happy:   quand on sait pas, on se demande ce qu'il se passe

sinon aucune idée pour mon probleme, j'ai ajouté NVreg_Mobile=0 mais en fait j'ai l'impression qua ca fait rien,avec ou sans ca marche pas...

----------

## Delvin

c'est un truc de fou, des fois ca marche et des fois ca marche pas, véridique...

j'ai changé le wm par defaut dans mon .xinitrc, fluxbox s'est lancé une fois, mais au reboot suivant, bin ca marche plus...

je comprend plus rien...

l'option NVreg_Mobile que je la mette a 1 ou 0 ou que je la mette pas, que je rajout option ou options devant, aucun changement...

ca commence a me gaver severe...

s'l vous plait aidez moi j'en peux plus la...

----------

## Delvin

personne peut m'aider??

me dirt pourquoi le driver nv fonctionne et le nvidia fonctionne pas ??

ou peut on configurer le driver nvidia manuellement ?

svp donnez moi des pistes, des trucs a essayer meme si ca doit pas marcher... que je fasse quelque chose parce que je tourne en rond a refaire les memes trucs tout le temps et ca marche jamais...

je peux meme pas killer le server X, l'affichage est completement perdu je suis obligé d'eteindre manuellement a chaque fois...

----------

## billiob

T'as essayé de mettre, dans la section device de ton xorg.conf, ceci:

Option "IgnoreEDID" "true"

<mode geek pas gentil>

Sinon, cherche des xorg.conf sur google correspondant à ton écran.

Et lis aussi la doc : ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-7167/README.txt ( il y a toute une partie sur les ladtops)

Essaye de changer la version de ton driver.

</mode geek pas gentil>

----------

## Delvin

j'ai mis les derniers driver nvidia, les 7167, rien de mieux

par contre j'ai commencé a eplucher la doc que billiob a donné, NV_reg_Mobile accepte plusieurs valeurs, mais aucune ne fonctionne correctement...

j'ai aussi vu dans la doc que 5 peripheriques étaient crés dans /dev, or moi je n'en ai que 2 : nvidia0 et nvidiactl, le probleme ne se siteurais pas a ce niveau, peut etre dans la configuration de udev??

je posterais mon Xorg.conf dans la soirée, il y a peut etre des erreurs flagrantes dedans

faut-il reparamétrer udev ??

aurai-je un jour de l'acceleration 3D sous linux??

autant de question qui demande reponse ^^

merci

----------

## Delvin

je vous post mon xorg.conf, en esperant que j'ai merdé avec une option qui ferais faire n'importe quoi au drivers nvidia

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib64/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

#   Load  "speedo"

   Load  "v4l"

   Load  "synaptics"

   Load  "bitmap"

   Load  "extmod"

#   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option      "XkbLayout" "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "TouchPad"

   driver      "synaptics"

   Option      "Protocol"   "auto-dev"

   Option      "Device"   "/dev/psaux"

   Option      "EmulateMidButtonTime"   "75"

   Option      "Edges"      "1900 5400 1800 3900"

   Option      "Finger"   "25 30"

   Option      "MaxTapTime"   "180"

   Option      "MaxTapMove"   "220"

   Option      "VertScrollDelta"   "100"

   Option      "MinSpeed"   "0.02"

   Option      "MaxSpeed"   "0.18"

   Option      "AccelFactor"   "0.0007"

   Option      "SHMConfig"   "On"

   Option      "UpDownScrolling"   "On"

   Option      "CorePointer"

   Option      "zAxismapping"   "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

#        HorizSync    29-49   

#        VertRefresh  55-60

   Option        "DPMS"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

   

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                # [<str>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "FlatPanel" "1"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPDither"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"            # <i>

        Option      "IgnoreEDID" "true"

        Option      "NvAgp" "1"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nv"

   Option      "NoLogo" "0"

   VideoRam    65536

   Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

#   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

#   BoardName   "Unknown Board"

#   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth 24

    SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes "800x600"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

#Section "ServerFlags"

#        Option "NoPM"

#EndSection
```

la je galére vraiment, j'ai besoin d'aide, si je pouvais eviter d'avoir a reinstaller gentoo...

en plus on doit pouvoir reparer...

merci

----------

## Delvin

je vous met le resultat de dmesg :

```
Bootdata ok (command line is root=/dev/hda4 gentoo="nodevfs")

Linux version 2.6.9-gentoo-r14 (root@donato) (version gcc 3.4.3 20050110 (Gentoo Linux 3.4.3.20050110, ssp-3.4.3.20050110-0, pie-8.7.7)) #7 SMP Thu Mar 10 17:59:24 CET 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009b800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009b800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000d2000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001ff70000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ff70000 - 000000001ff7f000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ff7f000 - 000000001ff80000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ff80000 - 0000000020000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24

Number of nodes 1 (0)

Node 0 MemBase 0000000000000000 Limit 000000001ff70000

Using node hash shift of 24

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000001ff70000

No mptable found.

On node 0 totalpages: 130928

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126832 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                 ) @ 0x00000000000f6ea0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 PTLTD    RSDT   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x000000001ff792dc

ACPI: FADT (v001 NVIDIA CK8      0x06040000 PTL_ 0x000f4240) @ 0x000000001ff7ee1d

ACPI: MADT (v001 NVIDIA NV_APIC_ 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x000000001ff7ee91

ACPI: SSDT (v001 PTLTD  POWERNOW 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x000000001ff7eee1

ACPI: BOOT (v001 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$ 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x000000001ff7efd8

ACPI: DSDT (v001 NVIDIA      CK8 0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x0000000000000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:4 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ d8000000 size 128 MB

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 gentoo="nodevfs" console=tty0

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 65536 bytes)

time.c: Using 1.193182 MHz PIT timer.

time.c: Detected 2194.345 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Memory: 508728k/523712k available (3028k kernel code, 0k reserved, 1332k data, 196k init)

Calibrating delay loop... 4341.76 BogoMIPS (lpj=2170880)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 1024K (64 bytes/line)

   tbget-0291: *** Info: Table [DSDT] replaced by host OS

Using local APIC NMI watchdog using perfctr0

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 1024K (64 bytes/line)

CPU0: AMD Athlon 64 Processor 3400+ stepping 0a

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 1023.72 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 2 msecs.

Only one processor found.

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

Detected 12.467 MHz APIC timer.

time.c: Using PIT/TSC based timekeeping.

Brought up 1 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040816

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 37)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P2P0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 20 21) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS0] (IRQs 20 21) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS1] (IRQs 20 21) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS2] (IRQs 20 21) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 20 21) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 22) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 20 21) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPID] (IRQs 20 21) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LTID] (IRQs 20 21) *0, disabled.

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:01.1[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS0] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS1] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS2] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.2[C] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:06.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 193

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:06.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] enabled at IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:06.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 201

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] enabled at IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:07.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 209

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] enabled at IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:07.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 217

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] enabled at IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:08.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 225

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] enabled at IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 201

agpgart: Detected AGP bridge 0

agpgart: Setting up Nforce3 AGP.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xd8000000

PCI-DMA: Disabling IOMMU.

Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x1

IA32 emulation $Id: sys_ia32.c,v 1.32 2002/03/24 13:02:28 ak Exp $

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

inotify init: minor=63

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.5.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery absent)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (52 C)

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a NS16550A

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:06.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

 Firmware: 5.8

 180 degree mounted touchpad

 Sensor: 29

 new absolute packet format

 Touchpad has extended capability bits

 -> 4 multi-buttons, i.e. besides standard buttons

 -> multifinger detection

 -> palm detection

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio1

Using anticipatory io scheduler

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 5.3.19-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2004 Intel Corporation.

tg3.c:v3.10 (September 14, 2004)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:06.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 201

eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95788A50) rev 3003 PHY(5705)] (PCI:33MHz:32-bit) 10/100/1000BaseT Ethernet 00:c0:9f:43:09:90

eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] Split[0] WireSpeed[0] TSOcap[1] 

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.29.

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE3-150: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:08.0

NFORCE3-150: chipset revision 165

NFORCE3-150: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE3-150: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

NFORCE3-150: 0000:00:08.0 (rev a5) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x2080-0x2087, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x2088-0x208f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: IC25N080ATMR04-0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: QSI DVDRW SDW-042, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide3...

ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide4...

ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/7884KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.00.039.

3w-xxxx: No cards found.

libata version 1.02 loaded.

Fusion MPT base driver 3.01.16

Copyright (c) 1999-2004 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SCSI Host driver 3.01.16

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.6 (Sun Aug 15 07:17:53 2004 UTC).

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:06.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 193

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49447 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 47469

ALSA device list:

  #0: NVidia nForce3 at 0xd0002000, irq 193

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI wakeup devices: 

PCI0 USB0 USB1 USB2 MCI0 GIGA  LID 

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 196k freed

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda4, internal journal

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 201

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86_64 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-7167  Fri Feb 25 09:11:39 PST 2005

NVRM: WARNING: Your Linux kernel has problems in its implementation of

NVRM: the change_page_attr kernel interface.  The NVIDIA kernel

NVRM: module will attempt to work around these problems, but

NVRM: system stability may be affected.  It is recommended that

NVRM: you update to a 2.6.11 or newer kernel.

NTFS driver 2.1.20 [Flags: R/O MODULE].

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 185, pci mem ffffff000000e000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: OHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 177, pci mem ffffff0000010000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.2[C] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: EHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.2 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: irq 185, pci mem ffffff0000012000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

ndiswrapper version 1.1 loaded (preempt=no,smp=yes)

ndiswrapper: driver netbc564 (,10/01/2002,3.70.17.5) loaded

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:08.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 225

ndiswrapper: using irq 225

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: wakeup

wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device 00:0b:6b:4b:81:ad using driver netbc564, configuration file 14E4:4320.5.conf

wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using address 2

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:02.1-1

NTFS volume version 3.1.

usb 1-3: new full speed USB device using address 2

usb-storage: USB Mass Storage device detected

usb-storage: -- associate_dev

usb-storage: Vendor: 0x0483, Product: 0x0321, Revision: 0x0192

usb-storage: Interface Subclass: 0x06, Protocol: 0x50

usb-storage: Vendor: Generic,  Product: USB Mass Storage Device

usb-storage: Transport: Bulk

usb-storage: Protocol: Transparent SCSI

usb-storage: usb_stor_control_msg: rq=fe rqtype=a1 value=0000 index=00 len=1

usb-storage: GetMaxLUN command result is 1, data is 0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command INQUIRY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  12 00 00 00 24 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x1 L 36 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 36 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 36/36

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x1 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

  Vendor: Generic   Model: Flash R/W         Rev: 2002

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x2 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x2 R 0 Stat 0x1

usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x80000002 L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 18 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x80000002 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

usb-storage: -- code: 0x70, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

usb-storage: (Unknown Key): (unknown ASC/ASCQ)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x3 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x3 R 0 Stat 0x1

usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x80000003 L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 18 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x80000003 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

usb-storage: -- code: 0x70, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

usb-storage: (Unknown Key): (unknown ASC/ASCQ)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x4 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x4 R 0 Stat 0x1

usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x80000004 L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 18 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x80000004 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

usb-storage: -- code: 0x70, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

usb-storage: (Unknown Key): (unknown ASC/ASCQ)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (1:0)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (2:0)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (3:0)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (4:0)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (5:0)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (6:0)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (7:0)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

USB Mass Storage device found at 2

tg3: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

tg3: eth0: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX.
```

y'a un ou deux trucs pas clairs...

je sais pas trop quoi faire...

----------

## billiob

Un dmesg me donne ça:

```
nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:12:51 PST 2004

```

Toi, tu as ça (je n'ai pas la même carte graphique aussi) :

```
nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 201

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86_64 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-7167  Fri Feb 25 09:11:39 PST 2005

NVRM: WARNING: Your Linux kernel has problems in its implementation of

NVRM: the change_page_attr kernel interface.  The NVIDIA kernel

NVRM: module will attempt to work around these problems, but

NVRM: system stability may be affected.  It is recommended that

NVRM: you update to a 2.6.11 or newer kernel. 
```

Ceci me semble bizarre.

Tu trouveras le .config de mon noyau dans ce post : [kernel] 19Mo pour le bzImage (résolu)

Sinon, as-tu essayé avec un noyau plus ancien, il me semble qu'il y ait des problèmes avec les 2.6.11

----------

## E11

Quel kernel as-tu ? 

Parce qu'il n'y a pas encore de driver nvidia qui fonctionne pour les 2.6.11...

----------

## Delvin

je suis en 2.6.9

----------

## Starch

Quelques trucs au hasard :

- Framebuffer riva dans le kernel => enlève le

- NvAGP, je me souviens plus de ce qu'il faut mettre, mais il serait bon de tester avec 0, 1, et 2

- et vérifier que agpgart est compilé d'ailleurs...

Solution bourrin : partuir d'un xorg.conf vide et rajouter au fur et à mesure.

J'ai une fx5500 (je crois, j'ai pris la moins chère que j'aie trouvé) sur un amd64 et je n'ai eu absolument aucun problème (d'ailleurs en reprenant le xorg.conf de l'ancien pc). Si j'y pense et si j'ai le temps ce soir, je pasterais mes fichiers de conf.

----------

## marvin rouge

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Quel kernel as-tu ? 
> 
> Parce qu'il n'y a pas encore de driver nvidia qui fonctionne pour les 2.6.11...

 

gniii ?

```
ezach ~ # uname -r

2.6.11-gentoo

ezach ~ # emerge -pv nvidia-kernel

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.7167-r1  0 kB
```

 et tout marche très bien ...

----------

## Delvin

bon je vais tenter un passage en kernel 2.6.11, d'apres le message d'erreur dans dmesg ca pourrais venir de la

pour le changement, j'emerge les derniers gentoo-dev-sources en ~amd64, je refais la symlink /usr/src/linux vers le bon repertoire, je rentre dedans et un 

```
make oldconfig && make && make modules_install
```

 ca devrais le faire c ca ?

----------

## Delvin

bon le changement de kernel s'est bien passé mais j'ai toujours le meme probléme...

les drivers nvidia qui fonctionnent toujours pas ...

par contre les fréquences dynamqiuent du processeur fonctionnent a merveille ^^

en voila une bonne nouvelle

----------

## marvin rouge

1) bon, comme a dit Starch, tu as essayé de changer la valeur pour NvAgp dans le xorg.conf (ici j'ai "2") ?

2) Sinon, t'as pas de fréquence de ton écran. Si c'est un écran de portable, quelque chose comme 

```
   HorizSync   28 - 64

   VertRefresh 60
```

devrait marcher.

3) ton chipset de carte video c'est quoi ? il est pas trop vieux ? (donc pas supporté par les derniers nvidia-kernel)

4)

```
grep -i agp /usr/src/linux/.config
```

EDIT : ah oui, autre chose. Pour tester tout ça, tu bootes sans frambuffer et sans xorg, le truc minimal. (pas de vesfb, ou vga= sur la ligne du grub)

----------

## Delvin

NVAgp, j'ai pas essayé toutes les valeurs mais 2 et 3 ca marche pas

le chipset est un geforceGo Fx 5700 (eh oui c un portable)

```
grep -i agp /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL_MCH is not set

```

je viens d'essayer les frequences de marvinrouge et ca marche toujours pas...

je dois avoir des trucs qui vont pas bien dans mon xorg.conf

il n'a pas changé depuis la derniere fois que je l'ai posté a part des options de test

----------

